# Concerned about specific breeder/kennel -



## mousemgr2 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi all!


I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this. Please let me know if it isn't. I was reading the article below and I saw it has to do with one of the breeders (Millstone) I was thinking about sending my sister-in-law to. I'm concerned about the some of the info in this article. I've copied the link to the article and also the article itself. I highlighted the info I found concerning. Has anyone had experience with this kennel?


http://clarkstonnews.com/planners-table-kennel-rezoning-request/




*BY JESSICA STEELEY*
_Clarkston News Staff Writer_

Independence Township Planning Commission voted, Dec. 8, to table Special Land Use approval for a dog kennel operation on Pine Knob Road, Millstones Golden LLC, a golden retriever breeding business.

Several letters were sent to the commission to be included in the meeting packet, both in favor and against the breeding operation, along with several comments made during the public hearing.

Many of the positive remarks came from past customers of Millstones Golden, who have either purchased a puppy from the breeder or co-own one. Most of the negative were from citizens concerned with the business dropping the property value of the surrounding area and the impact of a commercial business in a residential zone.

Planning commission member Brian Galley said the commercial business aspect wasn’t necessarily an issue because of the residents’ close proximity to Pine Knob Ski and Snowboard Resort, one of the largest commercial businesses in the township.

Also a concern, in late spring of this year, some of the puppies at Millstones Golden were infected with parvovirus.

According to Oakland County Animal Control, eight puppies came down with parvo. Seven were brought into the Wilson Vet Clinic on May 6, 7 and 8 to be treated and they were all released on May 21 in good health.

The eighth puppy was treated by Dawn Wung, owner of Millstones Golden.
This outbreak was the source of some negative letters sent to the planning commission, as two past customers bought Millstones Golden puppies which were diagnosed with parvo a few days later. According to the letters, their puppies were brought home from Millstones Golden on May 1, 2016.
Wung said the virus was brought into her house about a week before the puppies left and by the time they realized they had an outbreak, the puppies had been sent home with their new families.

According to the American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA) website, canine parvovirus is a highly contagious virus that can affect all dogs, but most at risk is unvaccinated dogs and puppies younger than four months.
Wung said she vaccinated her puppies twice for parvo. The AVMA website states even vaccinated puppies can occasionally be infected by parvovirus and despite proper vaccination, a small percentage of dogs may not develop protective immunity and are still susceptible to infection.

Though news of the outbreak caused some to be concerned over Millstones Golden breeding practices, the main issue involving the planning commission has to do with the land use and zoning.

Besides lack of information, the commission was also concerned with the area being much smaller than usually required for kennels.

The requirement is 10 acres and they only have three, though Millstones Golden did lease seven acres from the First Congregational Church of Clarkston, which owns some of the surrounding property.

However, Wung said their zoning isn’t appropriate to add to her three acres.
Galley said if the safety, size and scope of the operation can be guaranteed, licensed and certified in some manner, he would lean in support of granting the Special Land Use Permit.

Ultimately the planning commission decided more specific information was needed to make a final recommendation and postponed the issue until a later date.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't have a comment on this breeding program, but I don't think the article here really decries it. It just seems like town politics and zoning issues, and nothing negative about the breeder. Parvo is VERY sad- a great breeder in MA had Parvo in poodles last year. Here, it seems like the pups were treated appropriately. I am by no means saying great breeder , but I don't get a horrible take away from the article


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I fully agree that this seems like nothing more than local political banter regarding zoning issues. I personally have never heard of this breeder, but I did briefly look at their web site and, just from what I see there, they do seem to have everything in order and all of their dogs appear to have full health clearances. They are also active in conformation, which is another positive since that proves they are active in showing and proving the quality of their dogs. Parvo is a very horrible, deadly disease and no breeder is completely exempt from it, even if you do everything correctly. It can happen to anybody. Even this article states that many of their past puppy buyers have had nothing but positive things to say about them. Honestly, I wouldn't completely write them off based on this article alone.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She doesn't say on her site who she's breeding, but Hatchet has no elbow clearance (and does have hip so I would assume elbow failed) and Temptation is missing hips and elbows and was old enough for them back early October ,and her dam is missing elbow clearance. Those are the only two bitches of age to breed on her site. Of the boys, Jake appears to be the only one breedable and he is missing hips and elbows and was old enough last May. 
Of course, she does have 28 or so co-owned dogs that she could be breeding....

I'd just be certain every single thing is in place before I recommended to SIL. I believe I remember a thread here, as well, about her. you might search the forum.


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

I just came here to post recent info about this breeder. She is on the Puppy Mill Awareness of SE Michigans radar. I will post the links to their info. If you do a search on this website you will see previous posts that are not in her favor also. It is known that she has her dogs "debarked" to keep them quiet. The way she dealt with the families of the recent puppies who had parvo did not seem like a responsible breeder to me and previous parvo cases that I have read from buyers. This was not her first case of parvo. Sounds like she has way too many dogs from what I have heard also. I personally would never buy a puppy from her.

https://www.meetup.com/puppymillawareness/messages/boards/thread/50458777

Ripoff Report | Millstones Golden Complaint Review Oxford, Michigan: 1345033


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just do a google search on GRF.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

If it smells at the beginning, it will stink at the end..


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I am pretty sure I commented in a previous thread about Millstone and I would stand by that comment.


----------



## jenrenay (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello, 

As a former customer of Millstone Goldens, I would recommend that you use extreme caution in purchasing a puppy from this breeder. I purchased a puppy in May 2016 from Dawn Wung of Millstones. Our pup was diagnosed with Parvo less than 3 days after we brought him home. He spent 2 weeks in vet hospitals, and we are so fortunate that he survived. Millstones continued to breed and have visitations during and after this Parvo outbreak. She also offered to house our ill puppy at her home and provide care to him until he required more care than she could provide. I was shocked to hear this offer, when she had other puppies on her property who would also be at high risk of developing the virus. 

After surviving the Parvo, he was diagnosed with a congenital heart condition (PDA). Two Board Certified Vet Cardiologists recommended a surgical ligation of the defect and expressed that our pup would lead a normal life after the surgery. Despite there being a heart "guarantee" within the first two years of life in the Millstones contract, the only form of compensation we were offered toward the cardiac surgery was encouragement to kill our puppy and take a replacement puppy. Dawn stated that the surgeries are usually unsuccessful and really encouraged that we just put the puppy down. Thankfully, we trusted the opinion of the cardiologists. It was several thousand dollars (on top of Parvo bills), but our pup was home the day after surgery and his heart murmur was gone that quickly. 

I understand that Parvo is an unfortunate and sometimes unavoidable tragedy to strike. However, I believe that Millstone Golden's practices to continue breeding (while also offering to bring ill puppies on the property for care) during a known outbreak was irresponsible and dangerous. 

My family really tried doing our research on Millstones prior to our purchase. Unfortunately, they have really tight control of there internet presence. Since our experience, I have found that there is not an easily visible way to write an honest review of their business. With that being said, I hope this addition to the forum helps you make your decision.


----------



## jenrenay (Oct 30, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> She doesn't say on her site who she's breeding, but Hatchet has no elbow clearance (and does have hip so I would assume elbow failed) and Temptation is missing hips and elbows and was old enough for them back early October ,and her dam is missing elbow clearance. Those are the only two bitches of age to breed on her site. Of the boys, Jake appears to be the only one breedable and he is missing hips and elbows and was old enough last May.
> Of course, she does have 28 or so co-owned dogs that she could be breeding....
> 
> I'd just be certain every single thing is in place before I recommended to SIL. I believe I remember a thread here, as well, about her. you might search the forum.


To respond to this: Hatchet gave birth to a litter in early November per the Millstone's Facebook page. I don't see any litters from Temptation listed. The most recent litter is with a female named Demon. 

It also looks like their most recent litters are from a male named Nicholas, not Jake.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

jenrenay said:


> Hello,
> 
> As a former customer of Millstone Goldens, I would recommend that you use extreme caution in purchasing a puppy from this breeder. I purchased a puppy in May 2016 from Dawn Wung of Millstones. Our pup was diagnosed with Parvo less than 3 days after we brought him home. He spent 2 weeks in vet hospitals, and we are so fortunate that he survived. Millstones continued to breed and have visitations during and after this Parvo outbreak. She also offered to house our ill puppy at her home and provide care to him until he required more care than she could provide. I was shocked to hear this offer, when she had other puppies on her property who would also be at high risk of developing the virus.
> 
> ...


Oh wow I'm glad your puppy made it, and thanks a lot for the information about this breeder. Btw, how do Parvo outbreak happen to breeders, or in general? I would think a breeder would be very careful with their dogs, and new pups to protect them. Well a bad breeder would be different, but I still wonder how parvo can be an issue if you are careful etc


----------



## mousemgr2 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you sooooo much!!!!!!




jenrenay said:


> Hello,
> 
> As a former customer of Millstone Goldens, I would recommend that you use extreme caution in purchasing a puppy from this breeder. I purchased a puppy in May 2016 from Dawn Wung of Millstones. Our pup was diagnosed with Parvo less than 3 days after we brought him home. He spent 2 weeks in vet hospitals, and we are so fortunate that he survived. Millstones continued to breed and have visitations during and after this Parvo outbreak. She also offered to house our ill puppy at her home and provide care to him until he required more care than she could provide. I was shocked to hear this offer, when she had other puppies on her property who would also be at high risk of developing the virus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coopscooper (Jan 23, 2017)

It looks like a very commercial breeder... would check other options.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Seahagontorch (Oct 8, 2016)

Edited due to GRF Rule #4 violation


----------



## Cmorrisbenny (Oct 24, 2020)

They have reorganized under A Dogs World and offering training and none are qualified to train


----------

